# Roxy's Vet Report



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Roxy had a very good report from the vet! Everyone at the office just adores her. They said they had been waiting for her all week! They just think she is the cutest little thing and they always tell me how good she is! They must see some stereotypical chihuahuas come through there, because every visit they always say how nice it is to finally see a well behaved chihuahua! So, that always makes me feel good! 

Anyways ... the vet tech that we first saw said how she's due for her distemper, etc. I told her I didn't want that today because I am interested in a titer. She looked at me like my head was just chopped off. She thought it was so strange that I was deciding against the vaccines and asked many questions. Even though she questioned me, I stuck to what I believe!  The vet didn't try and talk me out of it or anything. He just said that whenever I want the titer done, just let them know, and I can get it done at any time. I do not believe I will be getting the titer done there though, paying $250+! I'm going to call around and get a better price. So, today, she just got her 1 year Rabies vaccine. I'm so glad that it lasts for 3 years, but I am very tempted to call and say she has had a reaction!! 

She still has one retained baby tooth. It's definitely not coming out. He said he likes to take those out when they get spayed/neutered. She was already spayed (he even spayed her), and when I had asked them to take them out when she was spayed, he said that he didn't want to take them out yet!! WHAT??? So, yes, because of that, she still has one in there. He said if I keep it clean and brush her teeth, etc., then it's possible she won't ever have any problems with it. But, if I ever have to put her under again, I'll just get it taken out.

She was also checked for heartworm, lyme, and whatever the other two are. She was negative for all!  They gave me a sample of heartguard for her first month. I'm going to start her on the heartworm medication. I should have already been doing that. Is heartguard a good one? Or are there better ones out there?

Lastly, he said she was a little chunky! She weighs 5.5 lbs. She could probably lose a pound and be perfect. It's all because of my family, my dad mostly! Because I did some student teaching the last three weeks of last semester, I left her at home with my family so that she didn't have to be at my apartment, locked in my little bedroom for 8 hours 5 days per week. I feel much more comfortable with her being at my house, having lots of room to run around, in the company of our other dogs and my parents and sisters! ANYWAYS ... my whole family ADORES her. So, my dad especially, loves to give her treats... a lot (and people food way more than I would like). Treats that I sometimes don't approve of! So, because of that, she is definitely a TAD chunky! :foxes15: But, no matter what I say, he still gives her treats and things! It's hard to control when I'm away at school too!  

But, overall, she's in GREAT health and she was SUCH a good girl! And because of that, even though she's a little "thick" at the moment, I gave her a piece of a Primal lung puff when we got home! 


Here she is when we were still at the vet with her little bandage!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

What a pumpkin! She was such a good girl!

I chose Interceptor brand for heartworm. I chose them because they offer a 2-10 pound dog size. I do not want to medicate for "Up to 25 pounds" when my girls are 4 pounds and under. The 2-10 pound variety seems like a more reasonable dose of medication for their size.


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

Good news ~ she is a cutie!


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

That dog doesn't look "chunky" to me at all.....happy to hear all is well


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

What a little angel dog!! I would never think she weighs that much. She sure doesn't look like it--looks tiny. I also use Interceptor, but I am ashamed to say I don't have a good reason like Karen, it is just what my vet started Lulu on. Thanks Karen for sharing that info. That may be why my vet chose it for Lulu.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hello Roxy!! Glad to know your tests came out good! Your pic is so cute!!

I give Hershey Sentinel, they have one for 2-10 lbs too.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi good girl roxy haveing a good checkup and being the best little one at the vet im sure you were proud


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

She sure deserved that lung puff!!  What a good little girl :love1:
She doesn't look thick to me at all.


----------

